
Replace native scrollbar with virtual scrollbar - wangyi7099
https://github.com/wangyi7099/vuescroll
======
ordu
_> Vuescroll is a virtual scrollbar based on Vue.js which is designed for
beautifying and enhancing your native scrollbar._

I do not mind when people change their scrollbars, but some of them try to
change mine scrollbar. I hate it. Every time something does not work as
intended, mouse scroll wheel, or PgUp/PgDn/Arrows. Why people do this with
their sites instead of making browser addons for those who wants non-native
scrollbar?

